# Judge Stepping down



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2019)

Guys, as we close out our 40th GB i wish to inform you that one of our Modelling Judges, Vic Balshaw has decided to step down from the judging Panel, with other things taking up his time and not being able to frequent the forum as much as he would like he felt it was in his and the teams best interest to stand aside.

The current Group of 4 Judges , and for those who may not know who we are....myself Wayne, Terry (Airframes), Andy (Crimea_River) and Wurger (Wojtek) will continue to take care of business as usual.

I'm sure I speak for all in wishing Vic all the best and hope he will be able to pop in from time to time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 14, 2019)

One of the voices I miss. All the best to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Apr 14, 2019)

Yes. Wish you well Vic


----------



## Airframes (Apr 14, 2019)

Thanks for everything Vic, and hope to see you here when you can make it.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2019)

Thank you Vic. All the best , dear friend.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2019)

All the best Vic!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 14, 2019)

Thanks for all the help and great posts Vic. Do stop by when you can.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 15, 2019)

Same...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 15, 2019)

Take care of yourself my friend.


----------



## Skyediamonds (Apr 20, 2019)

Wow! Had no idea my modeling posts were being viewed by judges such as Terry (Airframes) & Andy (Crimea) & if course Wurger whom we’ve been email friends. Nice to know!

Good luck Vic & happy Flying


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 21, 2019)

Best wishes to you Vic. I haven't been around much either but hopefully you can still drop by from time to time


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 21, 2019)

I wish all the best for Vic and I miss seeing all of his photos from his many global "walkabouts".

Not once was I ever jealous. Ok, actually, I'm lying...I was jealous as hell.

In all seriousness, though, be well Vic and visit when you can.


----------

